# 03 altima - caliper [email protected]#



## tsr0003 (May 8, 2004)

I am having a problem with my ft lt caliper binding up. it is causing alot of sqeeking when I am braking. I had the problem and thought I needed pads and went to a set of brembo's w/ axis pads. I am still having the problem when I am braking and I get a loud sqeek around 20-40mph. 

Anyone ever run into this? If I goto the dealer I am sure I will get shut down and they will say it is the rotors or pads.. any suggestions?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Hmmmmm,

I just had new pads installed and rotors turned. Getting a loud squeak as well, but getting better. I figured it was just the pads evening out, but this makes me think.


----------



## prezpwns (May 12, 2010)

Trying to revive this thread:

I have an 05 2.5S that has this same issue, only on the rear brakes/rotors. I have OEM rotors and 3rd party brakes (could be the issue). However, I noticed when I was installing the back left rotor, the caliper seemed to be in rough shape and wouldn't decompress as easily as the right side. 

Suggestions for repairing the caliper and/or brakes/rotors?

*Edit: I am also feeling some vibrations when going over 65MPH, and only when braking at higher speeds.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Instead of bumping up an old old thread, post a new thread. As to your problem, the rear left caliper may have a lot of rust internally. If so, you're better off just replacing it. Also check the slider pins to make sure they are well lubricated.


----------

